# 2001 BMW 740iL Radio and Navigation Problems



## umoms (Oct 13, 2007)

My Navigation screen just gets a white screen now. I cant see anything on it. Also when I play the radio it plays for 5 minutes then dies out. If I turn it off then turn it back on it will play again.


Any ideas on these? Could it be a fuse? Where are the fuses located?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Could be...there are fuses under the hood on the pax side just below the windshield and also in the trunk, in the same area as the battery. Speaking of which, how old is your battery and do you know what the charging voltage is, by any chance. Your battery may be getting ready to go out on you....these cars do strange things when the battery starts to die.

jake


----------



## alex253 (May 3, 2008)

*Radio and Navigation*

Same Problem, I had my electrical portion of ignition switch replace. Problem corrected!


----------



## umoms (Oct 13, 2007)

Battery was low so I recharged it. Its only a few months old.

so you had the same exact symptoms? The white screen and the radio dying after 5 minutes?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

You need to get out and drive more....these cars use a lot of power, and the best way to replenish it is to drive. If you are driving, and it's not charging the battery, look at your belts and alternator.

jake


----------

